# Looking for O rings for TFV4 and Crius



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Hi all,

Does anyone have stock of o rings for the above tanks?

Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coppertop (18/2/16)

True that... let me know as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (18/2/16)

I'm also looking for some TFv4 o-rings please


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/2/16)

Which o-rings have been troubling you guys?


----------



## Greyz (18/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Which o-rings have been troubling you guys?


I need the one that sits between the chimney and the top of the RBA or coils. Mine was there one day and gone the next.
Also the o-rings that sit under the RBA. I've already used the spare that came as part of the dual RBA kit.

Thanks @Cave Johnson - to the rescue.... again


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Hey Cave, I have one of the larger o rings which has torn a tad on my TFV4 and with my crius i am looking at replacing all of the o rings purely due to the age of them.


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I need the one that sits between the chimney and the top of the RBA or coils. Mine was there one day and gone the next.
> Also the o-rings that sit under the RBA. I've already used the spare that came as part of the dual RBA kit.
> 
> Thanks @Cave Johnson - to the rescue.... again






CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey Cave, I have one of the larger o rings which has torn a tad on my TFV4 and with my crius i am looking at replacing all of the o rings purely due to the age of them.



Coolio, I know a guy who had a few spare, let me message him and ask if he still has them. You guys got the big or mini TFV4s?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Thanks a mil, BIG one


----------



## Greyz (18/2/16)

Full size of course


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/2/16)

Good stuff. Im leaving the office now and he hasn't yet replied, will post probably later this afternoon whether he still has them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (18/2/16)

Is there anyway we could get o-ring kits of all sizes for rba's and tanks etc? It would help a lot! I bought a spare o-ring from my nearest hardware shop and they had all sizes! Just thought it would help a lot of guys if we could get our hands on a kit of o-rings..makes life simpler..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (19/2/16)

Sorry gentleman @Greyz @CloudmanJHB , he gave them away already. I asked him where he got them from, and you guessed it, Fastech.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/2/16)

Not a problem, thanks for trying Cave !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (19/2/16)

@Cobrali I am always looking for o-rings and I can never find them. Please tell me where did you purchased these?


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/16)

GadgetFreak said:


> @Cobrali I am always looking for o-rings and I can never find them. Please tell me where did you purchased these?


Jacks paint and hardware by the meat world centre close to The Glen. I forgot what that centre is called..they have a whole box of o-rings. Just make sure u know what size u need and select them. R3 per o-ring. Forgot to say i tried builders warehouse and their ones r too thick and too big!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (19/2/16)

@Cobrali , thanks for this, I am right up the alley from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/16)

GadgetFreak said:


> @Cobrali , thanks for this, I am right up the alley from them.


Sweet! Just remembered its called Camaro crossing! They r on the bot where the cycling shop used to be.Got a perfect sized o-ring for my ego one rba

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> Jacks paint and hardware by the meat world centre close to The Glen. I forgot what that centre is called..they have a whole box of o-rings. Just make sure u know what size u need and select them. R3 per o-ring. Forgot to say i tried builders warehouse and their ones r too thick and too big!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Awesome know exactly where that is, will check it out, thanks Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/16)

So many ppl from the south yet i never saw anyone else vaping..haha..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/2/16)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

